
Coronavirus: Premier League and EFL suspended until 3 April at earliest - zimpenfish
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51867989
======
zimpenfish
Also Scottish football, French football, Formula E, UEFA competitions, some
golf and cricket, etc.

